# Precise apple green flatbands



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I have been a Theraband Gold and Hygenic .030" latex shooter for many years and enjoy the performance and stretch with both. A generous forum buddy sent me a sample of Precise apple green flatband to check out so I put it to the tests. The apple green is listed as a .40mm (.0157") thickness and my caliper confirmed the thickness at .016". So far, so good.

I'm mainly a 3/8" steel shooter so I decided to start with double greenies to make them close to the old .030" TBG from years ago. This idea turned out to be disappointing with a heavy draw weight and only average performance. I had to go with a longer-than-normal active length so I could get to full draw with these bands. My usual 7" to 7 1/2" with 7/8" straights just wasn't working.

The next step was to try a set of tapered single bands for light ammo. The draw weight was very manageable and performance seemed fine, although the DK-1632 tubes will do the same speeds with a bit less draw weight.

My draw length is 32" and I have a slight flip when shooting.

Double 7/8" x 8 3/4" straight --- 14 lb, 9 oz draw wt --- 3/8" steel --- 189 fps

Single 7/8" x 5/8" x 7 3/4" --- 6 lb, 11 oz draw wt --- 3/8" steel --- 165 fps

Single 7/8" x 5/8" x 7 3/4" --- 6 lb, 11 oz draw wt --- 5/16" steel --- 191 fps

Single 7/8" x 5/8" x 7 3/4" --- 6 lb, 11 oz draw wt --- 1/4" steel --- 210 fps

For comparison, I have a set of 7/8" straight .030" Hygenic latex (.0285" actual), drawing 11 lb, 5 oz and shooting 194fps with 3/8" steel. These bands are far from fresh but still shooting fine.

The single greenies are quite pleasant to shoot. I plan to spend some time with singles and 5/16" steel.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

I've always enjoyed your detailed write-ups on this forum, keep it up! Skinny straights and 5/16" ammo sounds like a good matchup for this stuff.

There is a lot to explore with the precise latex... I've been satisfied with the .8mm Anti-Cold brew but in hindsight it probably wasn't the best starting place. I think my next flats purchase will be either the .55 or the .75, I've heard good things about both.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Great analysis. I've only tried the red so far. It performs well and is very durable. Gonna have to try some thinner stuff. Thanks Northerner.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

grest post3danman said it perfectly


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Great info!

Thanks for putting in the time with the chrony and sharing the results!


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks for posting. I received a shipment of Precise orange, yellow, and green a couple of weeks ago and have only got a chance to band up a set of yellow. I don’t expect huge difference between the two with only a .05mm thickness difference. I mainly got them for color play on slingshots I make for my nephews.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

*Precise Apple Green Flatbands*​
I have been a Theraband Gold and Hygenic .030" latex shooter for many years and enjoy the performance and stretch with both. A generous forum buddy sent me a sample of Precise apple green flatband to check out so I put it to the tests. The apple green is listed as a .40mm (.0157") thickness and my caliper confirmed the thickness at .016". So far, so good.

I'm mainly a 3/8" steel shooter so I decided to start with double greenies to make them close to the old .030" TBG from years ago. This idea turned out to be disappointing with a heavy draw weight and only average performance. I had to go with a longer-than-normal active length so I could get to full draw with these bands. My usual 7" to 7 1/2" with 7/8" straights just wasn't working.

The next step was to try a set of tapered single bands for light ammo. The draw weight was very manageable and performance seemed fine, although the DK-1632 tubes will do the same speeds with a bit less draw weight.

My draw length is 32" and I have a slight flip when shooting. Shooting temp was 20C.

Double 7/8" x 8 3/4" straight --- 14 lb, 9 oz draw wt --- 3/8" steel --- 189 fps

Single 7/8" x 5/8" x 7 3/4" --- 6 lb, 11 oz draw wt --- 3/8" steel --- 165 fps

Single 7/8" x 5/8" x 7 3/4" --- 6 lb, 11 oz draw wt --- 5/16" steel --- 191 fps

Single 7/8" x 5/8" x 7 3/4" --- 6 lb, 11 oz draw wt --- 1/4" steel --- 210 fps

For comparison, I have a set of 7/8" straight .030" Hygenic latex (.0285" actual), drawing 11 lb, 5 oz and shooting 194fps with 3/8" steel. These bands are far from fresh but still shooting fine.

The single greenies are quite pleasant to shoot. I plan to spend some time with singles and 5/16" steel.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

The numbers for the double 7/8" straight cut greenies didn't seem right. This is my typical cut for the .030" Hygenic latex from Tex or the black flats from SS and it works great. I'm guessing that the lower stretch ability of the Precise bands have something to do with this high draw weight issue. Out of curiosity, I took the same set of double greenie bands and cut them into a set of tapers. Draw weight came down significantly and speed dropped only a little. The indoor shooting temp was 20C so possibly the speed numbers would be a bit higher outside on a hot summer day.

*3/8" Steel Ammo*

Double 7/8" x 8 3/4" straight --- 14 lb, 9 oz draw wt --- 189 fps

Double 3/4" x 1/2" x 8 3/4" --- 9 lb, 15 oz draw wt --- 186 fps

*5/16" Steel Ammo*

Double 3/4" x 1/2" x 8 3/4" --- 9 lb, 15 oz draw wt --- 202 fps

The draw weight with the tapers is over 4.5 pounds lighter so I get a better chest expansion when shooting. It is possible that my draw length is a little longer with this more manageable band when compared to the almost 15 pounds with the 7/8" straight cut. The tapered bands feel similar to shooting .030" latex at a 10 lb draw weight. I'm guessing that a slightly shorter tapered greenie or 1/16" more width would push the speed into the low 190s with 3/8" steel and still keep draw weight at a comfortable 10 to 11.5 pounds.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I did a bit more testing with the 0.40mm Apple Greens so I thought I would add it to the review posting.

*Update:*

It looks like narrow single bands with more stretch factor is the way to go with the Apple Greens. This will likely reduce band life but the efficiency might be worth it.

I cut a set of new Greenies to ¾" x ½" with 7 1/8" from pouch to fork tie. The length and width were actually a thin hair less because of the taper. Draw weight at 32" was a mild 6 lbs, 13 oz.

*3/4" x 1/2" x 7 1/8" Apples Green (0.016" thickness) *

.177" steel = 276 fps

¼" steel = 252 fps

5/16" steel = 220 fps


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

The temperature dropped quite a bit today so I shot the same Apple Green bands to see how they would react. The above testing was done at 70F. Today the temp was exactly 40F. I tested a couple of 5-shot series for each ammo size and took averages.

*3/4" x 1/2" x 7 1/8" Apples Green (0.016" thickness)*

.177" steel = 265 fps (decreased 11 fps)

¼" steel = 243 fps (decreased 9 fps)

5/16" steel = 211 fps (decreased 9 fps)

The results seem very respectable. Going from 70F down to 40F decreased speeds by approx 10 fps. My shooting from 20 yards didn't seem to change. My hands were a little stiff after 30 minutes outside so this is about a cold as I would care to shoot. Winter often brings more wind and blowing snow which isn't enjoyable for the sport.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks for continuing to update this thread. I've tried a lot of the Precise line and I have mixed feelings about them. Some I really like and others not so much. Most of them have a stiffer feeling with a small elongation potential, while I prefer a longer elongation. I might try exploring some of the sanctband and sumeike next.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Guys, is the 0.75 precise any good for 3/8 steel? I've ordered a roll and I dont know how to cut it. If it doesn't elongate as much, then try around 450% when it gets here?


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

skropi said:


> Guys, is the 0.75 precise any good for 3/8 steel? I've ordered a roll and I dont know how to cut it. If it doesn't elongate as much, then try around 450% when it gets here?


That's the orange-yellow, correct? I've been shooting it recently. My sample really needs to be stretched out before making a bandset because it lengthens after a couple shots of breaking in.

Otherwise it's good stuff. It seems to last a good while and although the draw weight isn't the lightest, there's plenty of power. Sorry I can't be any more specific!


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

3danman said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, is the 0.75 precise any good for 3/8 steel? I've ordered a roll and I dont know how to cut it. If it doesn't elongate as much, then try around 450% when it gets here?
> ...


Well, there is no real way to be specific when latex is involved anyway. 
Ive ordered gzk orange 0.72 and precise orange 0.75. when they get here I will test them thoroughly. I do need to get some precise 0.7 too though.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

skropi said:


> 3danman said:
> 
> 
> > skropi said:
> ...


I would guess that you'll like it okay, given your preference for the thicker GZK elastics. Have fun!


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Noooooooo, I want to slowly turn to thinner ones!
Hahahaha, one step at a time!


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

I use green!





  








Heavy Metal Scrapper 3




__
crypter27


__
Oct 11, 2016


----------

